# Automated Herbie Valve



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a 100 gallon setup with a "Herbie" overflow system. After much adjusting, I wanted an automated way.

With the help of a friend, I now have a prototype that will keep the overflow water level at the exact level you set it to, without noise, and without fail.

Is there any interest if I get a number of these made? The cost will be no more than that of a gate valve.
If interested, what size drain pipe are you using?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

not sure if I need one as mine runs great but im interested. can you take a video?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

come on 
the suspense is killing me


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

I think a video would be a good idea to let people see how this actually works on the herbie overflow set up, without a doubt an interesting idea but some pictures would go a long way.


----------



## maartenvr (Jul 6, 2013)

Working on it. Need to do a bit more prototyping. I think it is going to take a few more weeks unfortunately!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

We use automated valves at work and they go off a level position sensors and adjust accordingly


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

maartenvr said:


> I have a 100 gallon setup with a "Herbie" overflow system. After much adjusting, I wanted an automated way.
> 
> With the help of a friend, I now have a prototype that will keep the overflow water level at the exact level you set it to, without noise, and without fail.
> 
> ...


I have a 1.5" drain


----------

